# BFC - Beston Global Food Company



## System (30 April 2015)

> *Listing of new food group on ASX as Beston Global Food aims to raise more than $100 million capital for premium product for Asia*
> 
> A new food investment group says Australia is poised to see major investment in food processing over the next 12 months.
> 
> ...




More: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-04-20/beston-global-food-capital-raising-ripe-pickings/6405500


----------



## cryptocoins (12 January 2016)

Some strong accumulation today. A buy signal has been triggered as it moves above 50cents. For it to have moved up during these Chinese market woes, it shows that this stock is a strong defensive stock and that there is definitely growing interest. The company has a Baby Formula getting ready for sale, and a ground breaking counterfeiting app/barcode system that verifies customers the origin of the product. They are prepared to pay 1.5 to 2.0 cents in dividends per share. Also all that is mentioned in the above post. Lobster prices are rising. and regardless of the chinese market issues; people need to eat. :bananasmi


----------



## cryptocoins (12 January 2016)

here is a link to an article about the food app

http://www.smh.com.au/business/best...ight-food-counterfeiters-20151223-glty1o.html


----------



## cryptocoins (12 January 2016)

Another article
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-06/beston-global-food-company-china-export-deal/6677140


----------



## cryptocoins (12 January 2016)

Some news on Lobsters
http://www.seafoodnews.com/Story/93...of-lobster-in-China-pushes-up-price-in-Boston


----------



## cryptocoins (12 January 2016)

I found this one. Very informative.
http://bluelakeinvest.co/2015/09/17/the-resource-boom-isnt-over-its-shifted/


----------



## cryptocoins (12 January 2016)

Here is the second part to this article
Throwback Thursday: BFC and the ‘White Gold Rush’

07/01/2016 / MICK
Back in September we bought to your attention a little company called Beston Global Food Company (ASX:BFC). You can read what we wrote then here, but in summary this is a company that offers investors access to a broad range of agricultural assets including seafood and dairy.

The group is more a property management company, as opposed to an operationally active agricultural player.

If like me you bought back then you’d currently be sitting on 50% more money.

Well done!

Now it hasn’t been smooth sailing the entire time. October saw the group pull out of a planned purchase of the Weneeda Dairy Farm which formed part of the original IPO.

This spooked some investors and the price of the stock was adversely affected. However following the low resulting from the failed purchase BFC has rocketed up the market.

More recently management announced to the market that in addition to the asset management strategy, they were launching an offshoot called Beston Technologies Pty Ltd (wholly owned by ASX:BFC) to manage a new application. This app, which was awarded patent approval will track and trace fresh produce from source to plate to counteract the growing trend of ‘counterfeit’ produce.

This technology will be leveraged to guarantee existing customers that the products they are buying are in fact of high quality, and are sourced as per the labelling. Further still a ‘fee’ will be applied to other producers wishing to employ the same technology.

Yeah that’s right, another revenue stream. One can speculate that the establishment of the ‘offshoot’ Beston Technologies could prepare it for sale down the track.

The assets/brands which BFC own involve several dairy farms, but most importantly in the current market environment is the infant formula. I would be expecting this segment of the business will drive strong returns. There is also a meat (Scorpio Foods) business unit which can expect to capitalise from the growing demand and increasing value from Asia.

It’s worth noting that a business that exports a significant amount stands to benefit from the low Aussie dollar.

Moving forward I expect that the decision to withdraw from the Weneeda Dairy Farm purchase will leave funds available for investment elsewhere. There is a real chance that any movement in this space could further accelerate the rise in the stock’s value.

Like I said in the first article linked above, this remains a good long term stock. It caterers perfectly to the demand placed on Australia to be Asia’s ‘Food Bowl’. Despite the short term gain, I won’t be selling this stock anytime soon.

We called BFC early, want to be first in getting our next great tip? Subscribe below today.


----------



## cryptocoins (12 January 2016)

Here is the announcement regarding the technology

23rd DECEMBER 2015 ASX CODE: BFC
BESTON GLOBAL FOOD COMPANY LIMITED (BFC) ANNOUNCES AWARD OF
PROVISIONAL PATENT PROTECTION FOR ITS FOOD SAFETY TECHNOLOGIES
Beston Global Food Company Limited (BFC) is pleased to announce that its food
safety technology has been awarded Patent protection.
The BFC food safety technology embodies a proprietary OZIRIS food traceability
App and builds on verification and anti-counterfeiting applications developed by
DataDot Technology Limited and Brandlok Brand Protection Solutions Pty Ltd.
The Chairman of BFC Dr Roger Sexton said that the company’s food safety
technology was a fundamental part of the company’s business strategy to deliver
healthy, safe, clean, green and authentic food and beverage products from
Australia to the worlds growing communities.
Dr Sexton said that the awarding of patent protection to the Company’s OZIRIS
and related technologies acknowledged the uniqueness and sophistication of the
technologies which had been developed by BFC.
In recognition of the value of these technologies, BFC has made a decision to vest
the technologies into a separate company, Beston Technologies Pty Ltd, which is
wholly owned by BFC.
The World Health Organisation has warned that unsafe food is a “growing global
threat” as a result of higher quantities of food becoming contaminated with
harmful bacteria, viruses, parasites and/or chemicals.
As the demand for food continues to outstrip supply, it is clear that consumers are
becoming increasingly concerned about “food safety”, particularly in China and
many ASEAN countries, as well as in the Middle East and Africa.
The issue of food safety has also been compounded by the problem of
counterfeiting in some of these countries. A recent report from the Chinese
Ministry of Commerce for instance, showed that in the second half of 2014, nearly
40 percent of the products sold online were either fake or illegal. 

Dr Sexton said that the OZIRIS and related food safety technologies developed by
BFC were designed to combat both of these issues – that is, food safety and
counterfeiting.
He said that BFC believed that its technologies were a world first in combining
food traceability with anti-counterfeiting.
The achievements of BFC in developing the technologies are in line with the
undertakings in the company’s Prospectus at the time of its IPO in late August
2015 to “build a customised track and trace system for verification of food
integrity, utilising BRANDLOK technology, to enable consumers to obtain
information about the source, quality and integrity of the product they are
looking to purchase”.
The Chief Executive of BFC Mr Sean Ebert noted that a live demonstration of the
OZIRIS App had been made at the Company’s Annual General Meeting on 27
November, 2015 and that the company expected to release the first version of the
technology to the market in late January/early February 2016, slightly ahead of
the earlier advised schedule.
Mr Ebert said that it was the intention of BFC to equip all of its export products, as
far as is practicable, with its food safety technology as from the date of its public
release.
The OZIRIS technology will also be made available to other Australian food
exporters on a user-pays, fee for service basis and will generate another earnings
stream for the company in due course.
He said that the achievements which had been made with the development of
the OZIRIS technologies, including the awarding of patent protection, far
exceeded the company’s expectations and had provided a basis for other
Australian food producers to capitalise on the demand from global consumers for
âœfood safe” products


----------



## cryptocoins (12 January 2016)

The government is pouring money into the agriculture sector 
http://www.agricultureminister.gov.au/Pages/Media-Releases/farm-production-to-boom-in-15–16.aspx


----------



## cryptocoins (12 January 2016)

Paris Creek has acquired a large herd of A2 Protein milk cows. The A2m patent on A2 Milk expired last year.


----------



## cryptocoins (12 January 2016)

http://www.afr.com/business/energy/...-agriculture-resources-energy-20151223-glu6rs

"Moore says companies like Beston Global Food are good examples of how businesses can capitalise on a fast-growing middle class across the Asian region."

"It has every thing that's sexy in ag at the moment, whether it's a2 or dairy, organic... traceability, China, e-commerce – it's got everything in its portfolio,"


----------



## cryptocoins (12 January 2016)

https://youtu.be/71Tw4yH2doA
A video that explains the DATAdot technology. DDT is the company code if you are interested


----------



## cryptocoins (12 January 2016)

Food security...ie, protecting products from counterfeiting is a high profile topic worldwide currently. The text from a Dec 2015 60 minutes report into the Agromafia is below.
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/60-minutes-agromafia-food-fraud/

No Pizzo


----------



## cryptocoins (13 January 2016)

New article I found
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/busines...s/news-story/acd023fc0ab006896268bd9e99c2273c


----------



## cryptocoins (14 January 2016)

BFC has moved up to $0.55. In these market conditions that is awesome. This badboy has heaps to go. It's still very cheap relative to A2M and BAL. I wonder If I'm just talking to myself in this thread


----------



## bth (14 January 2016)

cryptocoins said:


> BFC has moved up to $0.55. In these market conditions that is awesome. This badboy has heaps to go. It's still very cheap relative to A2M and BAL. I wonder If I'm just talking to myself in this thread




You may be talking to yourself?  I've been keeping an eye on this one for a little while.
Agree that there could be potential with these guys


----------



## tinhat (14 January 2016)

Has anyone run a ruler over the prospectus and the FY15 Financial Report? I downloaded it to read through the balance sheet and P&L but didn't get further than the Directors report before getting caught up in the number of options on issue.

Currently there are 363,241,052 ordinary shares.

The prospectus states that no options existed under the capital structure prior to the IPO. The Financial Report states that at year end there were 15,221,316 Founders rights share options issued "up to the date of signing the Directors report" (Directors report, section 7) which was signed 30 September 2015. Section 10 of the Directors report states:



> Unissued shares
> As at the date of this report, there were 716,047,775 unissued ordinary shares under options (zero at the reporting date). Refer to section 3C of the remuneration report for further details of the options outstanding.
> 
> Shares issued as a result of the exercise of options
> During the financial year, no options have been exercised.




Section 3C Detail of incentive plans states


> Post year-end the Group established a scheme to incentivise specific key personnel to maintain ongoing involvement with the group via the issue of Founders Right. These Founder's rights are convertible into shares 15 months after being granted at zero cost to the recipients, subject to certain conditions being met. This scheme allocates 5% of the share capital to the participants.




Where does this figure of 716M unissued ordinary shares under options come from? It represents two times the current number of ordinary shares on issue?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 January 2016)

Beston was criticised at the time of its listing last year, with some analysts questioning the unrelated nature of its various assets (the Beston Pure Food brand and part-owned brands Paris Creek dairy, meat producer Scorpio Foods and Ferguson’s seafood) and the lack of a track record of its management in running the businesses it acquired in the lead-up to the float.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 January 2016)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Beston was criticised at the time  <at> the lack of a track record of its management in running the businesses it acquired in the lead-up to the float.




from the Ann of 10 Dec 2015 ... "_bringing the operations here at Murray Bridge and Jervois back into production was no small task. Unfortunately, the Receiver had allowed the factory export licences to lapse which meant that we had to start from scratch in building the case to the Commonwealth Department of Agriculture and AQIS for a new Export License. A lot of plant maintenance and factory upgrading work which should have been done years ago under the previous ownership had to be done by BGFC in order to gain the new licence_"

Doesn't sound like thorough Due Diligence to me.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 January 2016)

_and _... Beston’s assets are also managed by a management company, Beston Pacific Asset Management, which charges Beston fees


----------



## cryptocoins (17 January 2016)

Here's some videos where Dr Roger Sexton speaks about various facets of the company. Very good to watch

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PquqCUz9Bnc[/video]

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Swst_mrlOlo[/video]


----------



## cryptocoins (17 January 2016)

A video based on counterfeiting food. Something Beston will beat with their exclusive Brandlok Technology


----------



## tinhat (18 January 2016)

Well, cryptocoins you certainly are a fan of this company. It is the only stock you have commented on during your time on these fora. With 716 million performance options having been created so far this financial year (according to the company full year report) - none of which have been issued yet - this could be the pump and dump sensation of the year.


----------



## tinhat (18 January 2016)

I just spoke with the Company Secretary, who is also CFO and the 7 in the 716 million figure is a typo, which I suspected. So, consistent with s3C of the directors report, the number of founder performance options is 16 million.


----------



## Ves (18 January 2016)

tinhat said:


> I just spoke with the Company Secretary, who is also CFO and the 7 in the 716 million figure is a typo, which I suspected. So, consistent with s3C of the directors report, the number of founder performance options is 16 million.



Thanks mate,  I must admit I tried to figure it out myself on the weekend and couldn't find an answer. Mystery solved.


----------



## Telamelo (24 July 2016)

BFC closed last friday @ 0.48c (+9.09%) on 7.69m volume!

https://www.aussiebulls.com/SignalPa...&Ticker=BFC.ax

http://au.investing.com/equities/bes...od-company-ltd (bullish across all indicator's)

https://www.anzsecurities.co.nz/dire...uickQuote=+Go+

Please DYOR .............. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (26 July 2016)

I reckon that a 'BFC distribution deal with the Koreans' is as good as guaranteed as the first paragraph of the clean seas tuna deal article suggests. Just getting the finer points sorted out before BFC starts exporting to South Korea imo

Clean Seas Tuna Limited, the Australian fish company, said today (4 July) that it has secured a distribution deal to expand in China and South Korea.

http://www.just-food.com/news/clean-seas-enters-china-south-korea-with-beston-tie-up_id133710.aspx

http://www.stockandland.com.au/story/4055665/beston-in-talks-with-koreans/?cs=4583

Deal secures first China-Adelaide direct flights (moving BFC products to China faster & cheaper..)

http://indaily.com.au/news/2016/07/26/deal-secures-first-china-adelaide-direct-flights/

----------------------------------
2016-17 – a great year for exporting 
While predictions and forecasts are often packaged with caution, the conditions for exporting in 2016-17 are as good as they have been for years. Australia's small business exporters have excellent opportunities ahead of them, if they continue to take advantage of the depreciating dollar, recent FTAs, a growing middle class in Asia, and by using technologies to break down borders. 2016-17 has the potential to be a great year for Australia's exporters.

http://www.smh.com.au/small-busines...for-australian-exporters-20160726-gqdpiu.html


----------



## Porper (27 July 2016)

Telamelo said:


> I reckon that a 'BFC distribution deal with the Koreans' is as good as guaranteed as the first paragraph of the clean seas tuna deal article suggests. Just getting the finer points sorted out before BFC starts exporting to South Korea imo
> 
> Clean Seas Tuna Limited, the Australian fish company, said today (4 July) that it has secured a distribution deal to expand in China and South Korea.
> 
> ...




No idea on the fundamentals but looks like some bigger players have been offloading into the "perceived" good news. This is normal for these illiquid stocks. If gap filled and rejected, could be a goer.

3 very weak closes now on a huge increase in volume. Good chance of coming back to fill the gap.


----------



## Telamelo (27 July 2016)

media coverage in Business Korea:

http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/engl...ngshim’-affiliate-taekyung-ready-distribution

The lower $AUD is an added bonus to potential BFC deal.. as improves revenue $$ and their margins on these type of premium products imo

Once their foothold is in South Korea next step would be China and even perhaps India (targeting an ever increasing middle class etc.).

Please DYOR as always....  Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (30 July 2016)

Telamelo said:


> media coverage in Business Korea:
> 
> http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/engl...ngshim’-affiliate-taekyung-ready-distribution
> 
> ...




Beston Marketplace has just recently launched their 'global online marketplace', selling the highest quality Australian  sourced, produced, premium foods. Beston Marketplace have partnered with some of Australia’s top producers to bring a market shopping experience to the tables of local Aussies. The marketplace features a great range of local and ethically sourced produce ranging from local cheese to Sashimi Grade Tuna – perfect for entertaining at home. 
Consumers can also trace all of their produce back to the source, using their mobile app Oziris.

Beston Marketplace (@bestonmarketplace) • Instagram photos and ...

https://www.instagram.com/bestonmarketplace/

We aim to supply the world with the highest quality, clean and healthy Australian Food! #highestquality  
Beston Marketplace - Australias Premium Online Food Store

https://bestonmarketplace.com.au/

Beston Marketplace is an exclusive online store selling Australia's highest quality locally sourced food and produce.
Beston Marketplace - Photos | Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/Beston-Marketplace-462301387308216/photos

Beston Marketplace. 640 likes · 106 talking about this


----------



## Telamelo (4 August 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Beston Marketplace has just recently launched their 'global online marketplace', selling the highest quality Australian  sourced, produced, premium foods. Beston Marketplace have partnered with some of Australia’s top producers to bring a market shopping experience to the tables of local Aussies. The marketplace features a great range of local and ethically sourced produce ranging from local cheese to Sashimi Grade Tuna – perfect for entertaining at home.
> Consumers can also trace all of their produce back to the source, using their mobile app Oziris.
> 
> Beston Marketplace (@bestonmarketplace) • Instagram photos and ...
> ...



Watching BFC closely (on the back of VIT takeover offer at a premium $2.25c announced).... shows you why any food group stock with exposure to Asian markets can suddenly be snapped up!

Surely BFC can and will come good in due course but hopefully remain around for a while yet before something similar happens imo

Please DYOR

Cheers tela


----------



## JT565622 (4 November 2019)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _and _... Beston’s assets are also managed by a management company, Beston Pacific Asset Management, which charges Beston fees





The  Australian Financial Review has a lot to say about this unusal practice , that doesn't seem quite moral, but I guess it makes Sexton a lot of coin at the expense of a failing company, surely he cant get away with ripping off his shareholders  


https://www.afr.com/rear-window/beston-global-food-company-s-unorthodox-arrangements-20191028-p534xt


"The investment banker, ex-IOOF chair and now Beston Global Food Company chairman presides over an ASX-listed entity that's found a way to avoid disclosing its executive remuneration while paying a company owned by Sexton $2.4 million a year – a figure apparently calculated on a portfolio value that, as of Monday, must stand at more than four times its market capitalisation.

Did we mention Sexton is the South Australia and Northern Territory president of the governance-focused Australian Institute of Company Directors? Outstanding."


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 November 2019)

JT565622 said:


> The  Australian Financial Review has a lot to say about this unusal practice , that doesn't seem quite moral, but I guess it makes Sexton a lot of coin at the expense of a failing company, surely he cant get away with ripping off his shareholders




Seems rather concerning especially given that shareholders have lost most of their money since the share price peaked in early 2016. It's not as though there's some outstanding performance worth rewarding.


----------



## JT565622 (5 November 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Seems rather concerning especially given that shareholders have lost most of their money since the share price peaked in early 2016. It's not as though there's some outstanding performance worth rewarding.





After reading the company statements unsure on how they will recover, the company was established originally to take on the populations and volumes on china, it now seems to have decided to change that focus to Australia a population not even the size of shanghai. Not only that they need to compete with the low margin competitive nature of the Australian Market. 

With 100% increase in losses and 100% increase in debt from last year to this year, it may only be a matter of time before assets must be sold or a dilution of shareholding will occur, unless there are some pretty ballsy banks out there to support them 

Not a great position if you are holding shares in this company


----------



## divs4ever (23 June 2022)

BFC SIGNS MOU WITH LEADING THAI COMPANY AND EXPANDS EXPORT
REACH WITH SIGNING OF CONTRACTS IN JAPAN
• BFC has significantly strengthened its position in Asian markets with
the signing of an MOU with KCG Corporation in Thailand
• Subject to mutual due diligence by both parties, KCG will become a
strategic investor in BFC and subscribe for 103,626,943 shares in
BFC at a price of 9.65 cents per share (for a total subscription
amount of $10.0 million)
• BFC and KCG have a well established trading relationship and strong
history of working together. The arrangement will enable BFC to
increase its penetration into ASEAN markets with its products
• BFC has also recently secured a number of export contracts to Japan,
which in total represent approx. 20% of its annual production of
mozzarella
• The signing of the MOU with KCG and securing of contracts with
major Japanese food importers reflects the persistent focus of BFC
on its objective of producing premium quality products which meet
the stringent standards of its customers
Beston Global Food Company Ltd (ASX:BFC)(“BFC” or “Beston”) is pleased to advise
that it has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with KCG Corporation
(KCG) in Thailand via which KCG will become a strategic investor in BFC and enter
into a long term supply agreement for the supply of its dairy, meat and alternative
meat products into Thailand. The MOU is subject to mutual due diligence
investigations which will be undertaken by both BFC and KCG over the next two
months.
- 2 -
KCG Corporation
KCG is the leading importer of dairy products into Thailand and one of the largest
suppliers of premium quality food products to the Thai market. The Company was
established in 1958 and has been one of the pioneers in bringing globally produced
dairy products to Thailand with a focus on cheddar cheese, mozzarella, butter, whey
and ingredient products.
It owns the “Allowrie” and “Imperial” brands in Thailand and supplies products to
most of the major supermarket chains in Thailand including Big C, 7-Eleven, Tesco,
Makro and Foodland.
KCG has expanded its operations over the last 30 years with the establishment of
distribution outlets across most of Asia and has also expanded its product range
over this time to include meat, seafood, artisan fine foods and canned goods.
BFC and KCG have a well established trading relationship and a strong history of
working together. Following the work done to establish the Beston brands in
Thailand by BFC in its early years, KCG and BFC reached agreement for KCG to
assume responsibility for the importation and distribution of Beston products in
Thailand. BFC and KCG have also collaborated on the development of a mozzarella
product specifically for the market in Thailand and several other ASEAN countries.
The MOU which has been entered into by BFC and KCG recognises that a strategic
partnership between the two companies can unlock further value for both BFC and
KCG. Under the arrangements, KCG will become the official representative of and
exclusive distributor of Beston products in Thailand and enable BFC to increase its
penetration into ASEAN markets with its products.
Thailand imports more than 10,000MT of manufactured dairy products each year
from all over the world and has also been increasing its imports of dairy
nutraceuticals in recent years (including Lactoferrin). KCG has identified the
opportunity to take the meat and plant protein products produced by the Provincial
Food Group (PFG), a wholly owned subsidiary of BFC, and distribute these products
into Thailand and other ASEAN countries.
KCG will also untap the potential of other BFC retail brands, in particular, Eigh+
alkaline water and Immune+ Lactoferrin drinks, as well as exploring the
opportunities for co-packing partnerships in Australia using BFC produced
ingredients.
- 3 -
The arrangement will help to provide supply security for KCG for Australian dairy
products.
Subject to the completion of satisfactory mutual due diligence investigations, the
implementation of the MOU will involve KCG subscribing for 103,626,943 shares in
BFC (representing approximately 12% of the currently issued capital of BFC) at a
price of 9.65 cents per share. The total subscription amount will be $10.0 million.
The subscription price represents a premium of 69% on the closing share price on
22 June 2022.
Japanese Contracts
BFC is also pleased to announce that it has recently secured a number of significant
export contracts to Japan, representing approximately 20% of its total annual
mozzarella production.
Japan is the world's second largest importer of cheese and shipped in 70,000 tons
of natural cheese from Australia in 2021, ahead even of traditional large-scale
exporters such as New Zealand and Europe. Consumption of natural cheese in
Japan has risen year on year for the past decade to a current level of approximately
220,000 tons per annum.
BFC is well positioned to service the Japanese market through its world-class
mozzarella plant at Jervois which has seen mozzarella production increase from
4,400 tonnes per annum in 2019 to 15,000 tonnes in this financial year.
BFC recently received the award of “Best Mozzarella in Australia” for its mozzarella
cheese at the 2022 Dairy Industry Association of Australia (DIAA) Awards in
Melbourne.
BFC has been working on gaining entry into the Japanese market for a number of
years, while acknowledging that this market has stringent quality requirements.
The CEO of BFC, Mr Fabrizio Jorge said “that the securing of contracts for supply to
some of the largest and best known food companies in Japan reflects the great
progress which is being made in execution of BFC’s ten year Business Plan”.
“Producing and delivering premium products to premium markets is a long-haul
journey and our goal has always been to establish long-term, sustainable returns
for our shareholders through markets and channels that recognise the quality of
South Australian produce”.
- 4 -
“Japan is serious about the quality of the cheese it imports and they have found a
very capable and like-minded partner in Beston”, added Mr Jorge. “It’s a tough
market to break into but the hard work of the Beston team has paid off”, he said.
BFC is also on track to sell approximately five tons of its high purity Lactoferrin in
several global markets such as China, USA, South Korea, India and Europe before
FY22 year end, bringing total Lactoferrin sales for the current financial year to
around 8.2MT.
Lactoferrin is a multi-functional dairy protein extracted from milk that has a wide
range of health benefits, especially in boosting immunity. The Company was
recently granted registration from the Australian Therapeutic Goods Administration
(TGA) for three Lactoferrin products which aid bone, muscle, growth and immune
system support respectively.
Through strategic investments and excellent relationships with dairy farmers,
Beston has grown its milk supply from 17 million litres per annum in 2015 to 155
million litres this year and has won 161 major industry awards for quality since
2015, both in Australia and overseas.
This ASX Release was approved and authorised for release by the Board of BFC.

i do not hold this share

i normally crunch the numbers and go looking elsewhere

is it different this time ??


----------

